# Just say a little prayer or something, please



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

I know this is completely off-topic, and it's probably in the wrong section. I just need a little support right now-- and you guys are awesome. 
My cat Poe (a 9 year old) had two seizures yesterday, and one today. No convulsions, and if I hadn't been grooming him when they happened yesterday, I would never have noticed. He just went completely blank. (Like a Focal Seizure in a human) He began to drool and I couldn't get his attention. We have a vet appointment on Monday. But it scares me to think that I may have missed previous seizures.
He received little vet care before we got him. He belonged to my husbands best friend, and he gave him to us last year. He's been fine, health-wise, since we got him down to a healthy weight (He was bordering on obese) and got his shots up to date and have been able to give him the attention he deserves. He sleeps a lot more than my younger cat, but that is normal in a cat his age. 
Could you all just send up a prayer, send positive energy, or thoughts? I love my little panther, and I have NOT had enough time with him yet.  
Thank you
-Amber


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Awe my family is praying for Poe! I am sorry he is not doing well the power of prayer can heal all things! Stay positive


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

Thank you... I'm really hoping that the vet will have good news (like no tumors or life threatening disease) and that it will be something that medicine can fix or will be okay untreated. It's just breaking my heart for him because he seems so confused after it happens-- and it's not like I can explain it to him.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I have never had to deal with seizures in animals but TYE a member here has. I can imagine waiting has got you going crazy not knowing is the worst. But whatever happens it's in gods hands you just have to trust that things will all work out like they are supposed to. Enjoy every moment with Poe and cherish it like it's your last. Hopefully god willing he will bless you and Poe with many more years to come. Stay strong


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

Yeah...the waiting is DEFINITELY the worst part for me. I am sure hoping that more years are in store for us. Thanks again


----------



## Chevys And Pitties (Jul 24, 2011)

I've had two dogs that would have seizures, one who is still living and it truly is heartbreaking not being able to do anything for them. I will be sending good JuJu to you and Mr. Poe


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

My family is sending thoughts and prayers for Mr. Poe. I have older cats too. They get expensive as they get older, but I'm certain Poe is just as stubborn as my black cat in which case he'll probably give the vet the middle digit and get better in no time.


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

Chevys And Pitties said:


> I've had two dogs that would have seizures, one who is still living and it truly is heartbreaking not being able to do anything for them. I will be sending good JuJu to you and Mr. Poe


Thanks! 



EckoMac said:


> My family is sending thoughts and prayers for Mr. Poe. I have older cats too. They get expensive as they get older, but I'm certain Poe is just as stubborn as my black cat in which case he'll probably give the vet the middle digit and get better in no time.


:rofl: That is exactly how his personality usually is! He thinks he's a bad butt. (It only works on the dogs though-- he is a big smooshy, lol)


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Prayers for Poe! Stay positive and keep us posted


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

oh no I hope it is OK and good thoughts heading Poe's way!!


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

Poe is a cutie, I hope it goes well. We're pulling for you


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

i really hope poe gets better ill be prayin for him. loving his name too. assuming namesake to Edgar Allan Poe?


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> Prayers for Poe! Stay positive and keep us posted





ames said:


> oh no I hope it is OK and good thoughts heading Poe's way!!





Celestial88 said:


> Poe is a cutie, I hope it goes well. We're pulling for you


Thank you all very much.



stonerreakinhavok said:


> i really hope poe gets better ill be prayin for him. loving his name too. assuming namesake to Edgar Allan Poe?


You got it!  Quote that got him his name:
"And his eyes have all the seeming of a demon that is dreaming, 
And the lamp-light o'er him streaming throws his shadow on the floor;"

Yeah... I was reading "The Raven", lol. His eyes are two different colors- One is brown-ish and one is light green-gold. He looks rather creepy. And his previous owner had a lamp that was throwing his shadow. So I said "Why don't you name him Poe?" It stuck 
Here's one you can see his eyes better in:


----------



## Chevys And Pitties (Jul 24, 2011)

Aww, I'm not a cat person... but he's lookin like he's been around the dogs too much. My cat back home will literally walk beside you as you are going to a neighbors house, and then hang out under the truck with you. I kinda miss her... but don't tell my hubby! l


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh MT, I am sooo sorry to hear this, as Sadie said I just had to put my Penny Pooh down back in Nov. due to complications with seizures and her intestines. I am sending MAD MAD amounts of good positive healing vibes to Poe, he is a toal cutie. If I can suggest something and you nkow he is having these, my vet told me and most people on my Canine Epilepsy list say that vaccines should never be given to animals with seizures. I have never had a cat with them but do know people that do or have. BIG HUGS, please let us know what the vet says on Monday.


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

Chevys And Pitties said:


> Aww, I'm not a cat person... but he's lookin like he's been around the dogs too much. My cat back home will literally walk beside you as you are going to a neighbors house, and then hang out under the truck with you. I kinda miss her... but don't tell my hubby! l


My lips are sealed, lol.  
I'm more of a dog person, but I have an equal-opportunity heart for animals. We originally just took him as a favor to his previous owner. He got married and moved to ATL, couldn't find an apt in his price range that would let him have the cats. We had them for 3 weeks, and the 14 year old cat passed in her sleep.  We got Mav in February to be Poe's companion.



apbtmom76 said:


> Oh MT, I am sooo sorry to hear this, as Sadie said I just had to put my Penny Pooh down back in Nov. due to complications with seizures and her intestines. I am sending MAD MAD amounts of good positive healing vibes to Poe, he is a toal cutie. If I can suggest something and you nkow he is having these, my vet told me and most people on my Canine Epilepsy list say that vaccines should never be given to animals with seizures. I have never had a cat with them but do know people that do or have. BIG HUGS, please let us know what the vet says on Monday.


Thank you so much-- and I will definitely talk to the vet about skipping his vaccines. He ever goes outside anyways, so I think as long as the dogs are kept UTD, there shouldn't be a problem. I will definitely keep you updated on this.


----------



## ilovemybullies (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear that. Having a sick pet is definitely one of the worst things you can go through. I will be sure to pray for your Poe! Just stay strong and positive!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh yes, even if he is an indoor kitty, just check and see what they say. I mean Penny went to shows and stuff and her therapy visits so it was a bit different for her. I have been thinking about you two. HUgs


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks 
He did okay yesterday, but today he had another one. 
Vet tomorrow though, so I am hoping they will be telling me something good.
Staying positive and hoping for the best.


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

Well, went to the vet. And the news wasn't great. 
Trying to remain as calm as I can be. 
When we got there, Poe had a seizure in the waiting room, so the tech was able to witness it. Our vet actually sent us to a sister hospital for an MRI, and the results showed that Poe does, in fact, have a brain tumor. THey think it is a Glioma type tumor. These tumors can range in severity from those that grow slowly to others that are highly malignant, so they did a biopsy and said we should hear back from them in a few days. 
But it got worse... Poe had another seizure while at the other office, and this time he did have convulsions. The seizures seem to be getting rapidly worse, and our vet looked pretty grim, though he tried to sound upbeat. Just keep praying please.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Sorry to hear about the tumor.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh MT, my heart feels for you so much, it is so hard to see that happen in a beloved furry friend. My thoughts and heart are with you and Por, please keep us posted, I am sending mad amounts of positive and healing vibes to you and Poe. HUGS


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

We got the call! The news is better than I had dreamed of hoping for!!  
The tumor is BENIGN!!!! Surgery is an option, but if it doesn't grow any more then it may not need to be done. Wait and see kind of deal. 
But I was really afraid it would be malignant. SO even just hearing that it is benign is a massive relief.  Thanks for all of the good juju, wishes, and prayers!


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

That's fantastic!! I knew he was to tough to check out early. I'm so happy for you and Poe.


----------



## Chevys And Pitties (Jul 24, 2011)

Yay!!! I'm so happy for you and Mr. Poe.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

YAY! Glad to hear! What is your next step?


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

Sorry, been so busy the last week that I completely forgot to get on here :hammer:
Our next step is to try a medication to try to prevent the seizures, which seems to be working. They are going to scan him every other month to watch for growth in the tumor. But if nothing changes, then there will be no need for surgery. 
It's been crazy here this week We got another rescue. I haven't said anything on FB about it yet, for those of you who are on my friends list, bc hubby's Mom will flip her lid when she finds out anyways, and this little girl has some major behavioral issues that I want to try to work out before Mom in law finds out we have her. (Not that it really matters if she cares... its just that hubby said he doesn't want to hear it yet, lol)
She's a little one.. so not my usual type. And she's the craziest little mess I have seen in a while Small dog syndrome in the worst way, and she's a biter. She's house broken, but spent the last couple of months out in full sun on a runner.  
So between getting her, and dealing with an ornery old cat who DOESN'T want to take his meds, it's been crazy around here!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh wow how did I miss this, I been payin attention too, OMG OMG I am sooo glad it was Benign, what wonderful news. What meds do they have Poe on?? Oh MAJOR HUGS to you both for sure. ANd good luck with the new rescue


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

apbtmom76 said:


> Oh wow how did I miss this, I been payin attention too, OMG OMG I am sooo glad it was Benign, what wonderful news. What meds do they have Poe on?? Oh MAJOR HUGS to you both for sure. ANd good luck with the new rescue


Thanks  
They have him on Mylepsin and Potassium Bromide...
Mylespin is pretty much the same as Phenobarbital 
And the Potassium Bromide is being used so we don't have to give him as much Mylepsin. They were concerned about the Mylepsin causing liver damage...but using the PB can cause other problems, like athsma in cats, so right now, just a low level of both. It's really confusing, but it seems to be working, and he's not sick from the meds.  
The rescue is doing well. Her sunburn (EEK!!) is going away, and I've been keeping aloe on it. Her poor legs were burnt to a crisp, and her nose was pretty pink. 

We named her Selphie, and we were told that she was a Jack Russell Terrier... but I think she is actually a Rat Terrier. The people who had her weren't too smart about dog breeds. Their "Rottie" was a Lab/Doberman mix... and their "Collie" is a Sheltie. lol. But here's a couple of pics 
(the choke chain is NOT MY FAULT!!! That's what they had on her... She has a regular collar now!!  )


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

I do know both meds for Poe, Penny was on PB and Kbr, I am glad it is working, just do blood panels about every 3 months or so to keep up wiht it, or has the vet recommended sooner than that? I am soo glad to hear Poe is doing well. Makes me happy to hear that.

And Selphie is adorable, I would JRT and Rat terrier mix, she is a cutie no matter what, and lol at the Rottie, being a Dobe/Lab mix, shows how much ppl know about animals. Hugs girl, thanks for keep us UTD


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

apbtmom76 said:


> I do know both meds for Poe, Penny was on PB and Kbr, I am glad it is working, just do blood panels about every 3 months or so to keep up wiht it, or has the vet recommended sooner than that? I am soo glad to hear Poe is doing well. Makes me happy to hear that.
> 
> And Selphie is adorable, I would JRT and Rat terrier mix, she is a cutie no matter what, and lol at the Rottie, being a Dobe/Lab mix, shows how much ppl know about animals. Hugs girl, thanks for keep us UTD


Yeah, they said blood panels every 2 weeks for the first 2 months, because of his age. 
If all goes well, then we'll do them every three months.  He is doing better, no seizures in a few days, so I'm hopeful! 
Selphie is a mess!! :roll: She's a little ball of fire, that's for sure! But I'm totally in love with her. 
And that "Rottie" was so obviously a mix, it about killed me, lol. I wanted to tell them, but I bit my tongue, lol. Fat Lab body and pointy doberman face, even cropped ears, it was sad. They had like 8 dogs, and he lost his job, so he was trying to get rid of some of their dogs... tried to talk me into taking the Sheltie too, lol... but Josh said just one... and Poor little Selphie just called to me. They hadn't even named her!! It's so sad.  
I asked what her name was and he said "Well, I don't rightly know... She had a name when we got her, but I just can't remember it" WHATTTTTT??????


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

OMG you don't crop a Rotts ears, geez, some ppl I swear, lmaooo. I'm sooo glad you took Selphie, she totally needed you  Are y'all gonna keep her?

And the blood panels were always what I dreaded, besides the seizures themselves for Penny. She was such a trooper about it though, she just stood there and let Doc stick her, she never flinched or anything, she was so used to it. I really am glad Poe is feeling better, please give him some love for me  And BIG HUGS to you girl, I do know what you are oging thru and how rough it can be.


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

apbtmom76 said:


> OMG you don't crop a Rotts ears, geez, some ppl I swear, lmaooo. I'm sooo glad you took Selphie, she totally needed you  Are y'all gonna keep her?
> 
> And the blood panels were always what I dreaded, besides the seizures themselves for Penny. She was such a trooper about it though, she just stood there and let Doc stick her, she never flinched or anything, she was so used to it. I really am glad Poe is feeling better, please give him some love for me  And BIG HUGS to you girl, I do know what you are oging thru and how rough it can be.


The part I dread with Poe is actually ALL THOSE VET VISITS! Gaw, he HATES going to the vet 
I think we are going to keep her... she's turning into a little sweetheart. I wasn't sure at first, because she bit my kids and all the other animals. She bit anything and everything that she could get her mouth on. She is horribly unsocialized and with the Small Dog Syndrome... I guess it will just take time. 
But she's learning to trust, and quit biting everyone. She's also super smart under all of her bravado... She's really easy to teach. I have a feeling that she might just be the one I was looking for. I don't have much experience with small dogs yet. She's only 1 year old so maybe she and I can learn together!  
Keira and Caesar really like her. Keira tries to mother her and Caesar wants to be next to her all the time,it's adorable. :woof:


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

MamaTank said:


> The part I dread with Poe is actually ALL THOSE VET VISITS! Gaw, he HATES going to the vet
> I think we are going to keep her... she's turning into a little sweetheart. I wasn't sure at first, because she bit my kids and all the other animals. She bit anything and everything that she could get her mouth on. She is horribly unsocialized and with the Small Dog Syndrome... I guess it will just take time.
> But she's learning to trust, and quit biting everyone. She's also super smart under all of her bravado... She's really easy to teach. I have a feeling that she might just be the one I was looking for. I don't have much experience with small dogs yet. She's only 1 year old so maybe she and I can learn together!
> Keira and Caesar really like her. Keira tries to mother her and Caesar wants to be next to her all the time,it's adorable. :woof:


That is what I dreaded with Penny, but she loved going to see my vet and he loved her, my vet who has been in business for over 40 years, cried when he had to put her down. Which made it even harder for me, Poe will be fine, he is a trooper just like Pooh Bear was. Like I said give him tons of hugs from me. And sound like your rescue and you have lots to learn but y'all have great teachers, each other  I'm glad she has you. I have never been a little dog fan so I look forward to seeing what you do with her, make sure and post lots of pics


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

apbtmom76 said:


> That is what I dreaded with Penny, but she loved going to see my vet and he loved her, my vet who has been in business for over 40 years, cried when he had to put her down. Which made it even harder for me, Poe will be fine, he is a trooper just like Pooh Bear was. Like I said give him tons of hugs from me. And sound like your rescue and you have lots to learn but y'all have great teachers, each other  I'm glad she has you. I have never been a little dog fan so I look forward to seeing what you do with her, make sure and post lots of pics


Thanks, I will be sure to give him lots of hugs (when he comes down off the fridge!! LOL) 
I've never really been a little dog fan either... but I had puppy fever, and Josh said I could get another dog, IF "you find a free one that will stay small"...yeah... 
I had my doubts the first few days that I was going to be able to do ANYTHING with her at all... but she's smart, and learns fast! :clap:
I will be sure to keep ya'll updated!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Fabulous, I can't wait to hear how she is doing  Hugs


----------

